# RB26 Rocker Cover



## sh3lldon (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi there looking for a complete rocker cover set for RB26 (my bcnr33) if someone has one lying around they would like to "rent" me that would be ideal I am getting mine painted and need a cover to use while mine is away, if price is right happy to buy but not looking to pay crazy money for something I require for a month tops 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

where re you based ?

I'm in kent and can loan a set out with a deposit against them if any use


----------



## sh3lldon (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks very much to zimmersquirt for the kind offer I now have a solution.


----------

